# Sometimes There Is A Song



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember when this angel in musical form (Its insulting to call it just a song) used to be played on TV back in the day. I reminded me of the times when me and my dad used to be the best of friends. As we get older we find that we forget to take the time to acknowledge all of the good times we have shared with our families, and that these times may have gone, but drawing upon those memories can warm the hearts of even the coldest souls. We need to see the beauty and love in everyday things again.

Enjoy friends. Turn the speakers up, light some incense, grab the family, and let the sweet sound fill your home. Breathtaking.






I know some will tell me that this song is not a good song, but a bad song, a song that is gay. Doesn't even matter to me. In this thread we are all brothers.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

1st your avatar now this!! Have you been watching a Full House marathon today? What's next the Olsen twins?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

No need for exclamation marks in here cuzisaidso. We should all feel at the utmost peace in this thread, the thread that is bringing you such sweet music in its purist form.

If only the sweet melodies that are contained in this thread could have been heard by the virgin ears of Adolf Hitler himself. The softness of such musical purity would have ended the second great war before it even began.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

In this thread we are all brothers.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> In this thread we are all brothers.


We are *ALL* brothers in this thread.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are ALL brothers in this thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The Bond of Brotherhood I feel for everyone in this thread is even more than the bond I would feel for a brother of blood.

We are ALL brothers in this thread.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are ALL brothers in this thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't believe in step brothers. If you were my step brother I would tell you to take one step closer and give me a hug because that's how strongly the feelings of brotherhood are flowing like lava out of the volcano that is my heart.

Brothers, we are all considered this in this thread.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Brothers, we are all considered this in this thread.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Am I my brothers keeper


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Such intense emotions of brotherhood I am feeling right now for everyone on this planet. Black, white, brown. Brothers of Mine. All of them. Brotherhood knows no color, so that means I know no color. Brotherhood is color blind. Lean on me brother.

Feelings of Brotherhood shall be infused into every soul, no matter what race or creed our brothers are derived from in this thread.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I LIKE TO KISS YOU We are ALL brothers in this thread


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ you just made this awkward


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I will strike down upon thee with great *vengeance* and *furious anger* for those who attempt to poison or destroy my brothers in this thread.

We are all brothers in this thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Am I my brothers keeper


YES I AM!!!

Can I be a albino brother in this thread please??


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally someone gets my New Jack City humor...RNR you are now my true brother


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Live life in its richest form, as sweet music like I posted tells us to and you'll learn brotherhood knows no color! None what so ever!

I was attentively waiting for you to post in here brother Jesse. Its because once a soul makes a post in here he is connected with all of the other brothers that have made posts in here.

In this thread there shall be no enemies, no serpents, no insults. We are all brothers in this thread.



CuzIsaidSo said:


> Finally someone gets my New Jack City humor..*.RNR you are now my true brother*


Such a heavenly ray of sunshine that is. For all of you nay sayers that will enter this thread, LOOK, a bond of brotherhood has been made right before your very eyes in this thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Then a truly am you brother stricken from my albino roots and now knowing no class or degree of classing from my brothers. You are all my brothers and the blood that pumps through your heart is also the same that flows through my veins!! Preach on brother man preach on!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I knew out of the many brothers than will be forged out of the sweet melodies in this thread you would be one that is made out of gold RNR. You declare yourself a brother with a shade of albino. Absolute blasphemy. With a heart as pure as yours you are a brother of gold.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I am a colour blind brother so I very well be a gold brother as they both look the same under my eyes that know no colour that is why I go through what I am told are red lights brother!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

lets all of us give big kiss in here and love we are in here all brothers.. love and kiss brother


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How? How do you? How do you expect me to type a response with tears flowing out of my eyes after reading such a beautiful stanza of brotherhood like that.

I'm so happy that the heavenly angels were looking out for me today and allowed me to create a thread that brought such heartfelt melodies into our forum which in turn sought out lost feelings that deciphered the hidden code that we are all in fact, brothers.

I hope one day that the music that I posted will make its way down the ear canals of every man in power on our planet. I hope it will let him know that we are all brothers. Then and only then will my eyes see no more war. What has happened in this thread tonight has only happened to a few select brothers. I am proud to call each one of you my brother.

In this thread we will all be brothers.

I fear that I must go now, that my job is done. I have brought brotherhood to you all, now I leave it in your hands. Someday I will return, someday.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

From this day to the ending of the world, But we in it shall be remembered- We few, we happy few, we band of brothers; For he today that sheds his blood with me SHALL BE MY BROTHER!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Brother Sym is the p-fury Jesus


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

brothers for the sake of god , lets each brother grab each others balls and give a big kiss on the balls beacase we are happy to have balls so kiss the balls

we are brothers in this thread


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Brothers balls have no different texture than my own balls. For my balls belong to them as if attached to his own taint. So reach bellow and scratch not for yourself but for every brother in this thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

As the leader of this band of brothers. I declare every brothers balls as equals.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No matter how small or misshapen all of the balls of my brothers have been created equal and sweat the same amount of liquid!! My brothers have no envy for another brothers balls for they are his own!! God bless the equality of brotherhood in this thread!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Equality shall be righteously enforced for all my brothers, especially for their balls. For without balls we are not brothers but sisters!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

May the balls of my brother feel the same pleasure as my balls. When a lady friend gives pleasure to my balls may all my brothers feel the same pleasure for our balls are connected through brotherhood. I am my brothers keeper


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The pleasure of a brother belongs to all brothers for it brings pleasure to one self when a brother feels said pleasure. Ohhhhh brother!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

We're brothers in this thread?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you needed to ask yourself this brother then post in here yet again to have no doubt of the brotherly love that overflows from this thread into each and every brothers hearts. For I am my brothers keeper yes i am!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The brotherly love in this thread is leaking out of the 5 stars I rated this thread


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For there is no other amount of stars even available than the five, now you truly see what brotherly love and bond this thread has to offer brother!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't wait till tomorow when the beautiful rays of sunshine to come down upon my brothers.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Johnny you truly are my brother and even though you ain't heavy you are my brother!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Anything for my brothers. We gotta stick togeather through thick and thin.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The only thickness is the love for another brother from a different mother!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The post of my brother Johnny has brought joy to all brothers


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can joy truly be felt without the love of a brother??


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

No it cannot brother Ronin for true joy can only come from the truest love and there is no truer love than the love of a brother


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

To call anything love that is not given from a brother is only ignorance and ignorance is not having brotherly love. Also thank you brother Cuz as I once thought you were my cuzin but now I see you truly are a brother!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

When im at work, i miss all my piranha fury brothers like the deserts miss the rain.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A Beautiful melody that is Brother Brad.

I will always be there for any of my brothers whenever they need me. If thein brethren needuth thein fund for 125 gallon fish box, THEIN BROTHERS SHALL DONATE!

Just kidding. The only thing brothers shall donate to anyone is love, trust, friendship, and sweet melodies.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dont forget surprise porn pics in your message box on here from Mattones.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Seriously, did we have to prove Godwin's Law with the alternative title of this thread? Good start!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For my brothers that did not go to college, Godwin's law states :

"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1."


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

oh brother


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

So my brothers this "godwins law" basically says the longer we love each other and let the peace flow between us the closer we get to talking about hitler?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sometimes a brother needs to bump this thread for the good of brothers everywhere!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I am ashamed that this thread has been bumped. I traveled across several forums and preached stories about brotherhood and pokemon. I got banned from all eventually but when I returned to the forum I call home, I see my brothers have been divided by something called "Reputation". Where has all the equality gone? Are we all not the same? Did we all not give big kiss to the balls of every brother?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am ashamed of nothing as long as I have brothers filling this thread with brotherly love we cannot go wrong!! Rep is all the same within our brotherhood Danny as like the color tone of all our skin being the same so is the color of our rep box and no number can conquer the love a brother has for another!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahh my old brotherhood thread. I made this bump, so my brothers bob and central may also share a post of brotherly lovings.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

...and not a single f*ck was given.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/isnt reading back in this thread
not sure what its all about. so allow me to contribute anyway...enjoy


----------

